# New to Forum :) Have a au natural B.B. question...



## UnderTheCupboard (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello beauties! 
My name is Bianca, I’m new to this forum, and I am SO glad I came accross this while in search of help and suggestions. I believe  this would be the best place to ask opinions from fellow artists!  

I’ve been making bath bombs for a little over a year now (which translates into Uber amounts of trials and errors lol) and my current dilemma is conquering my “100% Natural Bath Bombs”  which will have zero slsa, ps80 or fragrance oils. 
I have a ton of different recipes, some with all of the above, and some with a combination of those. 

Most of my clients enjoy the “deluxe foaming bath bombs” —you know, the vibrant spewing colourful fun ones with lakes and slsa. But recently I have had sooo many requests for those au natural ones. With that, I have found a few different formulas that are working wonderfully (again many trials and errors) colouring with clays and natural colourents like beet root powder (trying to stay as natural as possible). Anyhow, a few of those recipes require quite an abundance of butters and oils. My dilemma—I’m worried  about the famous slippery tubs because of that. 
Now because I want them to be 100% natural, I don’t want to use PS80. 

I was doing some research and came across Natrasorb bath startch to do the same kind of job. However, I don’t know much about it at all, and was wondering if anyone has used it and or has any knowledge or advice on it. Anything would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you  
B xx


----------



## SoapingChick (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the forum  
I haven't made bath bombs myself but I know of Sulfonated Castor Oil as a more 'natural' solubilizer, it's also called Turkey Red Oil. It's used in bath oils, room sprays, mist and so on. I don't know the product you mention. (And haven't made bath bombs )
Good luck and happy researching!


----------



## UnderTheCupboard (Feb 26, 2018)

SoapingChick said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum
> I haven't made bath bombs myself but I know of Sulfonated Castor Oil as a more 'natural' solubilizer, it's also called Turkey Red Oil. It's used in bath oils, room sprays, mist and so on. I don't know the product you mention. (And haven't made bath bombs )
> Good luck and happy researching!


Thank  you for the welcome!  yes I believe I’ve read about the caster oil peg? Or something or other lol. I have never used that either. I could probably do some more research about that one as well. I’m still very curious about the Natrasorb.. looks like it’s gonna be a week full of tests lol


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 27, 2018)

I think I heard that the TRO had an unpleasant scent to it ?

Funny, I wanted to just make the Natural BB's and I will leave some natural with out color (maybe some with clay or some kind of powder) and EO's.  But it seems most people want COLOR and Cute scents.  So now I have just spent over $200 on FO's

SLSA is from palm/coconut


----------



## UnderTheCupboard (Feb 27, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I think I heard that the TRO had an unpleasant scent to it ?
> 
> Funny, I wanted to just make the Natural BB's and I will leave some natural with out color (maybe some with clay or some kind of powder) and EO's.  But it seems most people want COLOR and Cute scents.  So now I have just spent over $200 on FO's
> 
> SLSA is from palm/coconut



I’m not sure about scent? I’ve never tried it out... I hope to though. I love testing out new things. 
I add slsa to quite a few of my recipes, but some customers are quite anal anout even that *cue eye rolls* I think it’s because of the palm oil to be honest.  And I want to make my customers happy. As much as it can be a big pain in the you know what.. lol 

I have a customer base that love the cute coloured fun ones, but it’s just as ties now with how many people want the natural ones. You can get great colours naturally, can get a bit pricey at times, but if you want to claim 100%, it has to be in fact 100% natural. Right? 
My turmeric sweet orange is coloured wonderfully! And turmeric has such amazing benefits! I definitely recommend that one!


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 27, 2018)

I think Turmeric has to be Ingested to be of benefit ?
I like the SLSA in the BB, the foamy is so cool and I only use a little bit !


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 28, 2018)

Have you found a source for Natrasorb? I remember reading that no one carries it any more. Not sure tho. In any case, you can sub corn starch or potato starch (Bob's Red Mill).

Another "au natural" option I've been considering is a bath bomb base from Elements Bath & Body (Colorado). Sure would make it easier and less time-consuming and get your product back on the market sooner. Here's a link:

https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Bath-Fizzy-Base.html

HTH (Hope This Helps!)


----------



## UnderTheCupboard (Feb 28, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I think Turmeric has to be Ingested to be of benefit ?
> I like the SLSA in the BB, the foamy is so cool and I only use a little bit !



On th contrary, my dear...Turmeric has so many benefits; with and without being ingested. I found this out as a young girl, actually. The secret healing power of turmeric. I even make a paste for pimples.. and I’ve had terrible boils in my life too. Best thing to ever help the healing process... turmeric lol. It’s been used on this skin for centuries.


----------



## UnderTheCupboard (Feb 28, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Have you found a source for Natrasorb? I remember reading that no one carries it any more. Not sure tho. In any case, you can sub corn starch or potato starch (Bob's Red Mill).
> 
> Another "au natural" option I've been considering is a bath bomb base from Elements Bath & Body (Colorado). Sure would make it easier and less time-consuming and get your product back on the market sooner. Here's a link:
> 
> ...



Hey ya! Yes I’ve seen it on a few Canadian suppliers sites (im in Canada) and 
Thanks doll! I’ll check that out too  
Any new information helps and is appreciated


----------



## soaring1 (Feb 28, 2018)

UnderTheCupboard said:


> Thank  you for the welcome!  yes I believe I’ve read about the caster oil peg? Or something or other lol. I have never used that either. I could probably do some more research about that one as well. I’m still very curious about the Natrasorb.. looks like it’s gonna be a week full of tests lol



https://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/Natrasorb.html 

I get Natrasorb at The Sage.  Use it in my bath salts with EO's and a little in whipped lotions.  Love it.  You can read up on it at the above link.  Hope it works.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 28, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I think Turmeric has to be Ingested to be of benefit ?


As a gift from another soaper, I received a bar of soap made with turmeric & paprika infused oil (pretty peachy pink color) Wonderful. I used it all over in the shower and even washed my hair with it. My skin and hair really liked it, so I believe there is "something" beneficial in it.

*Soaring: *Thanks for the info on Natrasorb.I love MMS -- an excellent supplier to do business with.

*UTCB*: You're welcome, Dahlink! Good luck!


----------



## Dahila (Feb 28, 2018)

there is a few suppliers who carry it in Canada, US WSP has the cheapest and they call it  , I think Fix slick or something like that
inci; tapioca



Dahila said:


> there is a few suppliers who carry it in Canada, US WSP has the cheapest and they call it  , I think Fix slick or something like that
> inci; tapioca starch


Home >  Products  > *Slick Fix - Modified Tapioca Starch*



*Slick Fix - Modified Tapioca Starch *


----------



## UnderTheCupboard (Feb 28, 2018)

soaring1 said:


> https://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/Natrasorb.html
> 
> I get Natrasorb at The Sage.  Use it in my bath salts with EO's and a little in whipped lotions.  Love it.  You can read up on it at the above link.  Hope it works.


Awesome!! Thank you  so you would recommend it? How is the scent?


----------



## UnderTheCupboard (Feb 28, 2018)

Dahila said:


> there is a few suppliers who carry it in Canada, US WSP has the cheapest and they call it  , I think Fix slick or something like that
> inci; tapioca
> 
> Thank you! I really want to try it.. there’s just hundreds of recipes out there, and I like to experiment with as many as I can. Can never stop learning and inventing.
> ...


----------



## soaring1 (Feb 28, 2018)

UnderTheCupboard said:


> Awesome!! Thank you  so you would recommend it? How is the scent?



There is no scent with the Natrasorb.  I have some of the Slick Fix also and reach for the Natrasorb instead.  I feel it performs better.


----------



## UnderTheCupboard (Feb 28, 2018)

soaring1 said:


> There is no scent with the Natrasorb.  I have some of the Slick Fix also and reach for the Natrasorb instead.  I feel it performs better.



Oh, there is a difference between the two? I’ve never heard of ‘slick fix’ until just now. I have the natrasorb loaded I my cart... lol I think I’m just gonna have to buy it and test away!  thank again so much for the input.


----------



## UnderTheCupboard (Feb 28, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> As a gift from another soaper, I received a bar of soap made with turmeric & paprika infused oil (pretty peachy pink color) Wonderful. I used it all over in the shower and even washed my hair with it. My skin and hair really liked it, so I believe there is "something" beneficial in it.
> 
> *Soaring: *Thanks for the info on Natrasorb.I love MMS -- an excellent supplier to do business with.
> 
> *UTCB*: You're welcome, Dahlink! Good luck!



Ooooh That soap sounds lovely! I honestly just love turmeric. Lol I’ve gone on such a binge with it lately. I disguise it in so many meals now too


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 1, 2018)

UnderTheCupboard said:


> Awesome!! Thank you  so you would recommend it? How is the scent?


Slick Fix is modified tapioca starch.
Natrasorb is modified corn starch.
Neither has much of a scent. I like Bob's Red Mill potato starch because I think it has a silkier feel and I also use it to boost lather in CP. But that's just me.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 1, 2018)

it will carry the scent but you mix it with scent,  I add it to powder so my powders are fluffier,  It dissolves in water and the water is hm.  smooth, slipery, lightly slipery, it does condition the water.  Tbsp of that weights less than 2 grams


----------



## Dahila (Mar 1, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Slick Fix is modified tapioca starch.
> Natrasorb is modified corn starch.
> Neither has much of a scent. I like Bob's Red Mill potato starch because I think it has a silkier feel and I also use it to boost lather in CP. But that's just me.


No Zany Natrasorb is Tapioca , modified tapioca starch,  you are wrong.  If in doubts check inci name
Potato starch is nice in powders but would not work very well in BB,  with presence of water it become glutinous consistency

NATRASORB BATH starch is able to absorb and carry large quantities of oils and anhydrous liquids, such as bath oils, carrier oils and fragrance oils. The starch is processed in a manner that creates unique 'pockets' that can carry the oils essentially in a solid, powder form. NATRASORB BATH starch is hydrophilic so that once the starch comes in contact with water, it immediately dissolves, releasing loaded oils, fragrances and/or emulsifiers, dispersing them into the warm water. The starch itself provides a soft feel to the bath water, but does not settle or leave a film.
*Technical Specs:*





Natrasorb can generally take 10%-15% oil load by weight without showing any change but can be used at any percentage in your products.
EcoCertified natural by ECOCERT France SAS
INCI: Tapioca Starch
Note: This product is extremely light. 1 cup of Natrasorb Bath weighs only 28 grams / 1 oz


----------



## UnderTheCupboard (Mar 1, 2018)

Dahila said:


> No Zany Natrasorb is Tapioca , modified tapioca starch,  you are wrong.  If in doubts check inci name
> Potato starch is nice in powders but would not work very well in BB,  with presence of water it become glutinous consistency
> 
> NATRASORB BATH starch is able to absorb and carry large quantities of oils and anhydrous liquids, such as bath oils, carrier oils and fragrance oils. The starch is processed in a manner that creates unique 'pockets' that can carry the oils essentially in a solid, powder form. NATRASORB BATH starch is hydrophilic so that once the starch comes in contact with water, it immediately dissolves, releasing loaded oils, fragrances and/or emulsifiers, dispersing them into the warm water. The starch itself provides a soft feel to the bath water, but does not settle or leave a film.
> ...



Thank you for the breakdown! I just got all sorts of confused lol I was like—did I do my research wrong?? Phew, It is definitely a tapioca startch. I do not use corn startch in my bath bombs. I know a lot of people prefer it, but I’m not a fan. Personal preference.
It’s really that light, eh? Oooh I can’t wait for it to come in!! I’ll definitely show and share once completed 
Thank you again, lovelies, for all the advice and knowledge


----------



## SoapingChick (Mar 1, 2018)

Wait.. I’m confused, please help - is it all INCI:Tapioca starch? What’s the ‘modified Tapioca starch’ inci? Is it the same? (I have tapioca starch! No modification as far as I know ) 
Thanks y’all!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi and welcome!  I love making bath bombs myself.

I have a suggestion to make for  bubbles the natural way.  Have you tried cocoate? .  Is all natural, and will create bubbles as well as act as a surfactant.

Also if you use natural colors in your BB.  Watch out, some of them can really stain your tub IMO.

  And your BB in the picture are gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 2, 2018)

Dahila said:


> No Zany Natrasorb is Tapioca , modified tapioca starch,  you are wrong.
> Potato starch is nice in powders but would not work very well in BB,  with presence of water it become glutinous consistency


Thank you, Dahila. I stand corrected. My memory just isn't what it used to be! Boohoo. Good info about using potato starch in BBs too. I'll keep that in mind if I ever make bath bombs. It's still on my Round Tuit list!


----------



## Dahila (Mar 2, 2018)

SoapingChick said:


> Wait.. I’m confused, please help - is it all INCI:Tapioca starch? What’s the ‘modified Tapioca starch’ inci? Is it the same? (I have tapioca starch! No modification as far as I know )
> Thanks y’all!


on labels or for CNF if in Canada inci name is Tapioca starch,  
We know it is modified so it dissolves in water  
INCI:  Tapioca starch 
Zany we all get confused, I have so many additives that I love new feature in SM3 which is "Search"


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 2, 2018)

Dahila said:


> I have so many additives that I love new feature in SM3 which is "Search"


Cool! Soapmaker is such a wonderful tool. You're lucky to have it. Unfortunately, because I've always had an iMac, but not MS Word, it wasn't available. Back in the day, I was on a forum with "Woody" (Betty?) Woodman whose husband designed the program for her and then went public with it. She promised me a Mac version "some day" but by the time it came along, I had developed a system that worked for me. As a small timer, I thought I really didn't need it, but looking back, I wish I had it!


----------



## Dahila (Mar 2, 2018)

No still not version for mac, but Crawford is in the Soapmaker support group, giving support everyday.  The version I had 4 years ago was very simple, the one we have now is awesome. A lot of people buy cheap windows laptop to use for SM3 and the labels .


----------



## UnderTheCupboard (Mar 2, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> Hi and welcome!  I love making bath bombs myself.
> 
> I have a suggestion to make for  bubbles the natural way.  Have you tried cocoate? .  Is all natural, and will create bubbles as well as act as a surfactant.
> 
> ...



Hi doll! Thank you  and me too!! Making my “potions” are my favourite thing to do. Literally lol. They’re tedious little buggers, but I love em!! Lol

I haven’t tried cocoate?  What is that? And I know.. natural dyes can be quite tricky. Another reason I’m so interested in trying the natrasorb. So far, I haven’t had any problems with rings or staining, but cross fingers there! Lol 

Thank you so much


----------



## UnderTheCupboard (Mar 2, 2018)

These are my Turmeric and Wild Orange Bath Bombs. Turmeric can give you that soft yellow colour naturally. I used about 2 tsp in this batch. And I LOVE the colour it gave me. There is 1/4 tsp of SLSA in it as well, instead of PS80. I guess it does the same trick? No staining.  when the Natrasorb comes in, I will test a batch with that instead of the SLSA.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 2, 2018)

Natrasorb will not give you bubbles,   they are nice, I do not use herbs or flowers in mine because, it is disaster for plumbing ,  Very beautiful products


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 2, 2018)

UnderTheCupboard said:


> There is 1/4 tsp of SLSA in it as well, instead of PS80. I guess it does the same trick? No staining.  when the Natrasorb comes in, I will test a batch with that instead of the SLSA.


Gorgeous BBs! Well done, UTCB. I'm drooling.
Okay. So. Just to clarify, 
*SLSA* is used to boost bubbles. 
*PS80* is used to make oils/essential oils water-soluble.
*Natrasorb* is used to help keep the tub from becoming slippery after the water is drained. 
You could actually use all three, depending on whatever else is in your recipe. I haven't made BBs but I did make SSes (Shower Steamers) for Christmas gifts last year. Similar construction. Not nearly as pretty as yours, but I can always hope that one day, with this kind of inspiration, they will be.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UnderTheCupboard (Mar 3, 2018)

Dahila said:


> Natrasorb will not give you bubbles,   they are nice, I do not use herbs or flowers in mine because, it is disaster for plumbing ,  Very beautiful products


 
Thank you hun!


----------



## UnderTheCupboard (Mar 3, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Gorgeous BBs! Well done, UTCB. I'm drooling.
> Okay. So. Just to clarify,
> *SLSA* is used to boost bubbles.
> *PS80* is used to make oils/essential oils water-soluble.
> ...



I can’t wait to test all of them together! Hopefully my order comes on soon.. lol
I hate the waiting part when I’m dying to experiment! 
Aww thank you so much! That means a lot coming from all you talented ladies!!


----------



## Dahila (Mar 3, 2018)

when you use Slsa you do not use Polysor4bate cause it is unnecessary, slsa will disperse oils and colors, Natrasorb will make the scent stick and for me it makes nicer powders , fluffier.  I do not use Poly , but I add powdered honey to the bb


----------



## UnderTheCupboard (Mar 4, 2018)

Dahila said:


> when you use Slsa you do not use Polysor4bate cause it is unnecessary, slsa will disperse oils and colors, Natrasorb will make the scent stick and for me it makes nicer powders , fluffier.  I do not use Poly , but I add powdered honey to the bb



Thanks hun. I thought so, because like I said earlier on to folk, I’ve never had a tub ring or staining problem, and I use some pretty vibrant colours in some of mine. Lake colours as well, and I’m guessing it’s the slsa that is helping with that ‍ Lol


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 4, 2018)

UnderTheCupboard said:


> Hi doll! Thank you  and me too!! Making my “potions” are my favourite thing to do. Literally lol. They’re tedious little buggers, but I love em!! Lol
> 
> I haven’t tried cocoate?  What is that? And I know.. natural dyes can be quite tricky. Another reason I’m so interested in trying the natrasorb. So far, I haven’t had any problems with rings or staining, but cross fingers there! Lol
> 
> Thank you so much



Like these:
https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/sci/sodium-cocoyl-isethionate

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G0WY502/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I have not used it, but I hear it help a lot with bubbles.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 4, 2018)

SCI is good in syndet bars but will not work in bb,  people tried already, I must be dissolved which is not so easy,  The only thing that will give you some bubbles is Bioterge 40 but not as much as slsa, and not that long lasting.  The price for both is the same, while SCI is very expensive


----------

